# Spray bottles



## Joanie (Oct 18, 2009)

I have 2 spray bottles full of S-meta I use them when I forget to sanitize something. Neither of them work now. I thought maybe the tubing and the works in the sprayer might be clogged with salt deposits so I tried soaking one of them in hot water. It made no difference. Anyone have experience or insight on this?


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey Joan. I always buy several spray bottles at a time. They do not last forever. The .99 don't last long at all. When I go to Home Depot I usually buy the ones that cost a few dollars more. You get what you pay for, but again I am usually happy to get a year out of mine. I have star San in mine.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 18, 2009)

Ive had mine for about 4 years now but I use K-meta in mine so maybe thats the diff. It was a good one from Home Depot.


----------



## hannabarn (Oct 18, 2009)

S-meta is sodium which is salt so I would imagine it is a little corrosive. I, like Wade, use K-meta and I haven't noticed any problem. My spray bottles last about a year!


----------



## Joanie (Oct 18, 2009)

They are not the $.99ers. They were good ones. Of course I'm the same way with plants... if there seems to be a smidgen of hope of bringing them back to life, I keep them. One day I will learn...maybe! =)

Thank you all for the info.


----------



## tdeyette (Oct 18, 2009)

I have also gone through a couple of them over time. I think something corrodes or otherwise breaks in the spray nozzle. 


Tom


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 18, 2009)

You mean Na-Meta right!








hannabarn said:


> S-meta is sodium which is salt so I would imagine it is a little corrosive. I, like Wade, use K-meta and I haven't noticed any problem. My spray bottles last about a year!


----------



## grapeman (Oct 18, 2009)

I bought one for the first time year ago for that use. I bought it at the LHBS and spent a few dollars on it. I used it once and it would spray no more. Now I just splash it all over things like I used to do.


----------



## Joanie (Oct 18, 2009)

ibglowin said:


> You mean Na-Meta right!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, Mike! I started it! My father had a PhD in chemistry. I did NOT inherit his propensity for all things chemical!


----------



## Tom (Oct 18, 2009)

I got my spray bottles at SAMS. I never had a problem. I use K-Meta.


----------



## Dean (Oct 18, 2009)

I use the dollar store ones, totally cheap and they last about a year. You can't go wrong for a buck.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 18, 2009)

All kidding aside, I bought a cheap spray bottle at my local hardware store back in July. I use it every few days and it has not plugged once.

I use K-Meta, perhaps the Sodium is causing a plugging problem over the Potassium?


----------



## Tom (Oct 18, 2009)

You use it every few days? WOW. You "must" be busy...


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 18, 2009)

New kit every 3 weeks on average since July.......


----------



## Tom (Oct 18, 2009)

Looks like you are gonna start filling your wine cellar! 
BTW nice labels. Are those the ones going on the bottles?


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 18, 2009)

Yea,
I made these off the winelabelsdirect.com website and printed on Avery Labels. The ones that go on the bottles are same ones ordered off the website and are made from a nice glossy stock, little nicer and water resistant. 

Nice way to keep all those carboys in order!


----------



## PeterZ (Oct 19, 2009)

Both K-meta and Na-meta are corrosive to steel. They will eventually eat up the steel parts (springs and ball bearings), and the sprayer will fail.


Mike - I just use 2" wide blue painter's tape and a sharpie to lebel my carboys. Many of my wines never even get labelled.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 19, 2009)

I enjoy designing the labels and hope the wine I end up with taste as good as the label looks!

At some point I may just go with the Avery versions. Lot cheaper for sure!


----------



## markg (Oct 19, 2009)

IBGLOWIN, I notice your picture of wines and have a question to you and/or all viewing. The first couple of carboys seem to have excessive headspace. Am I correct or is that amount acceptable?


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 19, 2009)

Being the chemist he is, I'll bet he's using argone gas


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 19, 2009)

Yep,

My first couple of batches I topped up with a similar wine. After that I discovered the use of Argon gas (heavier than air) and have been backfilling ever since. I usually check on them every two weeks by using a match light butane lighter. If it goes in a few inches and goes out then there is no air inside. So far its holding a blanket nicely.


----------



## Tom (Oct 19, 2009)

Is that because he's I B GLOW IN ?

Betcha thats how he got this name!


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 19, 2009)

Indeed I do glow for several reasons!


----------



## Tom (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh my!
Tell us more...


----------



## Joanie (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks Peter.I think that solves it for me.

You're radioactive, right, Mike?


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 19, 2009)

Mike, any issues using argone?


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 19, 2009)

I have worked here for 25 years!





LANL


----------



## uavwmn (Oct 20, 2009)

Joan, I have the same problem. I don't use them anymore.


----------



## PeterZ (Oct 20, 2009)

Mike,my dad worked there in 1945 purifying plutonium under Dr. Glenn Seaborg.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 20, 2009)

Holy cow!


----------

